# Henery rifles



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I was wondering what is the range for the .357 henery Big Boy is?I'm thinking of buying one for deer hunting for Indiana.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ted Dressel,
I did some research about this when I purchased my Henry Big Boy, in .357 Mag. and there were several guys that had killed mule deer, out west, at 75 to 125 yards.

I know when I ordered mine, I had to wait for 2 1/2 months to get it. I could've had a .44 Mag. or 45 LC within a week, but the .357 Mag. was/is popular and difficult to get. The flatter trajectory and the cowboy action games are what makes it so much of a favorite. 

My Henry will shoot 1 hole groups with 158gr. JHP bullets at 1900 f.p.s., at 40 yards. Unfortunately, I've been too busy to get out and test it at further yardages. I've been using mine for groundhogs and coyotes. 

I wish Ohio would get on the wagon with the surrounding states and open up the PCR (pistol cartridge rifle) regulations, for deer hunting. 

Here are a few lever action rifle forums, to further your research:
www.go2gbo.com/forums/index.php
www.leverguns.com
http://50caliberforum.proboards.com/index.cgi

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## TCK (Aug 24, 2011)

I would not push a .357 past 50 yards. My first choice would be a .44 and even that I would limit to 75-100 max.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

About 25 years ago I killed a deer with a .357 revolver while takin a BM at 50yrds. It's one of my favorite stories to tell at lunch. But if I were to buy a deer rifle, I wouldn't consider a .357. The .44 is a much better option if you want to stay with a pistol round.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

So pretty much either .357 or .44 100yrds is the limit right.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Ted Dressel said:


> So pretty much either .357 or .44 100yrds is the limit right.


 IMO, .357, 50 to 75yrds. max. .44 mag. 100 to 125yrds. max. The .44 mag. is superior in every way.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info.I'm an old Hillbilly from WVa. I loved my Win.30-30 30yrs.ago than I moved to Oh.and had to use a sluggun.After 30yrs.still don't like the feel of a shotgun to hunt deer.NOW That i hunt in Indiana with my uncle I can use a rifle.I always wanted a henery but didn't have a use for one until now.Before I spend big bucks I wanted to Get some info. i've been researching for 3weeks now.Again THANKS FOR THE INFO.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Ted Dressel said:


> Before I spend big bucks I wanted to Get some info. i've been researching for 3weeks now.Again THANKS FOR THE INFO.


Ted Dressel,
Not to steer you away from Henry, but there are some good lever-action rifles in other brands, like Marlin and Rossi, that might be more affordable.

I just got back in from shooting my Henry Big Boy .357 Mag. and it's a sweetheart for accuracy, smooth action, etc.  I have no regrets!

Bowhunter57


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I just ordered my Henery Big Boy .44 mag.It was never about the price.I've researched them all and Henery came out on top And marlin was right there with them except for custormer service.And Marlin was only 100 bucks cheapter.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Picked up my .44 mag henery today she is real pretty so pretty you almost don't want to shoot her.You know that you have to.Had to take her to the gunsmith so he can tap & drill my scope mount.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Ted Dressel said:


> Picked up my .44 mag henery today she is real pretty so pretty you almost don't want to shoot her.You know that you have to.Had to take her to the gunsmith so he can tap & drill my scope mount.


 Congrats Ted! Almost makes me want to order one, but the Old Lady might put a contract out on me if I buy another gun!


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Got back from the range today man am I ever impressed the way the henry shoots.She is so smooth its like being in Heaven.It took 5 shots to sight her in.The other 45 was just to have fun.The only problem is it cost .80cents a shot.THat sucks but it's worth it.I bought to deer hunt in Indy so what do you do.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

Hey 7thcorpsFA, do like one of my friends does- he leaves the house with two gun cases, rifle in one- piece of broom stick in the other one, when he is done shooting on the way home he stops at Kames and Gandermountian and looks at guns, if he finds one he likes he buys it and sticks it in the gun case with the broom stick- his wife seen him leave with two gun cases and he comes home with two gun cases.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I have to ask what is the broom stick for?


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Ted Dressel said:


> I have to ask what is the broom stick for?


To defend himself when she catches on to the fake gun case............. LOL


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

that way the gun case doesn't fold in half, he uses soft gun cases.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

C.Keith&Co said:


> Hey 7thcorpsFA, do like one of my friends does- he leaves the house with two gun cases, rifle in one- piece of broom stick in the other one, when he is done shooting on the way home he stops at Kames and Gandermountian and looks at guns, if he finds one he likes he buys it and sticks it in the gun case with the broom stick- his wife seen him leave with two gun cases and he comes home with two gun cases.


good idea gonna have to try that lol


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I took my .44 yote huntn took a 200yrd shot.I didn't hit him but that sucker jumped up and wondered what the hell happend.I wished I had it on video He turned around and looked after he jumped.It's only sighted in at 100yrds.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Mine depending on Bullet weight mine will fall 15 to 20 inches from 100 to 200 yards,and any cross wind is a big problem,I don't think I would not shoot much over 100 yards,I would use my .270 or .308. 44 is a heavy bullet to shoot long distance it can be done but takes a lot of practice,


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

roger23 said:


> Mine depending on Bullet weight mine will fall 15 to 20 inches from 100 to 200 yards,and any cross wind is a big problem,I don't think I would not shoot much over 100 yards,I would use my .270 or .308. 44 is a heavy bullet to shoot long distance it can be done but takes a lot of practice,


 Totally agree. My .270 is just getting warmed up at 200yrds. One shot, one kill out to 400yrds. and more. Death at long range.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I just had to see what it could do at that range.It's new so you know what I mean you just have to try it.


----------

